# the big bad green smokie



## jizzy (Apr 3, 2002)

hi, i hope i'm not "crossing any lines" by sharing this, but here goes.I have had IBS sense I was about 8, I'm 22 now.I have tried many things to help ease my symptoms. I have just finished taking a whole bottle of *perscribed* Ranitidine to no avail. From time to time though, I get fed up and just smoke a bowl. Smoke eases everything from my motion sickness to just plain stress-related upsets, and also helps in those times when I am so hungry but cannot stomach any food (you IBS people know what I'm talking about)!I just can't-for the life of me- get any doctor that is brave enough to perscribe it to me!







Any suggestions? My IBS is not as much C or D as it it N & P (nausia & pain)Any ideas?-me


----------



## Fiona Reid (Mar 19, 2002)

HiThis may be a language barrier thing but are you talking about smoking cannabis to help your IBS? I do. I find it is the only thing that stops me being sick, and calms the abdo cramps to an acceptable level. I even tried without it for a few days as I know cigarettes can be bad for IBs but my god I was so much worse. I know this sounds strange but it helps me!x.


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

keep smokin' whatever, just try Immunolin in addition. You will be glad you did. I was!It is available from multiple outlets. swansonvitamins.comSchiff has it as do others.Good Luck!


----------

